# Accurate bass on a budget--recommendations?



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

I've been reading a lot of posts in this thread to get some grounding in what to look for in a sub, but don't feel like I can make a decision without getting some feedback from the experts here based on my specific situation, which is probably not an easy one. The room I'm trying to fill is the one you see here:









9ft ceilings gives me about 3500ft^3, but also have to keep in mind that the double dotted lines are an open hallway to the front door, and that hallway is open to our 2nd floor. No idea if that has an impact on bass performance, but I'm guess it does since no rooms (other than bedrooms) are sealed. The TV/front speakers are up against the right-hand wall, and there's about 20" of space on either side, where I'd most likely place the sub.

On top of this, I'm not in a position right now where I can afford a even a cheaper sub by this forums' standards ($500 and up seems to be typical, if I'm reading correctly), and really I'm looking at the <$300 range. Therefore I'm fully aware of all the limitations this puts on my desire to achieve exceptional bass performance.

Now let me blithely ignore my financial limitation and ask: I'd love to find a sub that can shake comfortably down to the low 20s. I think I'd rather have accuracy over power. I listen to more music lately than watch movies, but when my kid's a bit older it'll probably be more movies than music. Having a pretty nice sealed sub in my car during college really made me enjoy the accuracy over power I think. Also I probably won't usually be listening at super loud levels (mild case of hyperacusis+WAF), so I don't think I need something that's going to rattle my teeth out, but something that remains clean and audible down low.

I haven't seen much in the way of sealed subs at a low price, however. I've read here that the Dayton Audios are pretty nice for their price so I'm considering those, but if there's a sealed option I'd love to consider that.

Others I'm considering:
NXG BAS500
Hsu STF-1 (but a little out of my price range)
Maybe Martin Logan Dynamo 1000 that's stupid cheap right now on eBay, but I'm guessing it'll shoot up before it closes.


Appreciate your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

a pair of Dayton sub1200's would probably suit your needs. Or if you only have sapce for a single then the Dayton sub1500. The Dayton stuff sounds suprisingly good for little money. 

The HSU STF-2 is on sale for 329.00 + shipping. This sub will probably have the best sound quality over the others you listed. If you can spring the extra coin I would go this route.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Basshead81 said:


> a pair of Dayton sub1200's would probably suit your needs. Or if you only have sapce for a single then the Dayton sub1500. The Dayton stuff sounds suprisingly good for little money.
> 
> The HSU STF-2 is on sale for 329.00 + shipping. This sub will probably have the best sound quality over the others you listed. If you can spring the extra coin I would go this route.


Thanks yeah I think probably what I need is affirmation that Dayton will make me happy. The Hsu is super tempting but unfortunately their shipping costs push them just a bit too expensive for me. 

As far as the Daytons go, I think I even have enough room to have a pair of 15s (eventually), but that may never happen so I'm wondering if 2 12s will hit as low as a 15? Low is probably more important to me than loud, on the other hand 12s may be a bit more accurate than a 15, I think? Decisions decisions...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Your budget, room size and desires are antithetical I'm afraid. Given the circumstances if might be advisable to decide what is most and least critical for you, and then try to find something that satisfies as many of your highest priority items as you can.

Realistically speaking, the STF-1 should be scratched off your list; it simply won't have sufficient output or depth. Basshead's suggestion of the STF-2 would be a much better choice from the HSU line. The NXG is a good option as well, but they're out of stock for about 2 months. The Dynamo 1000 could work too, so there are a few options open to you.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

+1 on the Dayton subs. I have been running a pair of them with my HT system, which doubles for secondary 2-channel music listening, for the past few years. I covered them in dark cherry veneer to match my other speakers and audio furniture.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

rrskda said:


> As far as the Daytons go, I think I even have enough room to have a pair of 15s (eventually), but that may never happen so I'm wondering if 2 12s will hit as low as a 15? Low is probably more important to me than loud, on the other hand 12s may be a bit more accurate than a 15, I think? Decisions decisions...


Nope, a pair of SUB-1200's will never extend as low as single SUB-1500 will. A subwoofer can only play as low as its engineering will allow, so even 100 of the exact same sub's won't extend lower then a single one does. Louder, absolutely, but not lower.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Jim I gave some thought to your good question, and I think I'd prioritize like this:

Frequency response
accuracy
loudness

Based on that and your last comment, I'll probably look into one Dayton 1500 to start, and keep the option of adding a second someday (probably in the distant future). It'll most likely be right in a corner, which I guess will make the most use of room gain as well. If that ends up being too boomy, I can move it to the other side next to the fireplace that angles out.

Glen B that veneer looks excellent! My tower speakers have a beech veneer, would be nice to do something like that (again, someday...) to match up the sub.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

rrskda said:


> Jim I gave some thought to your good question, and I think I'd prioritize like this:
> 
> Frequency response
> accuracy
> ...


Given your budget, priorities and room size I think you're heading in the right direction. I found the SUB-1200 to be pretty accurate, relative to its price, so I imagine the 1500 is just a larger version.

Corner placement tends to 'excite' just about all the room modes, but with modern EQ systems like Audyssey and YPAO those peaks are easily tamed.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

theJman said:


> Given your budget, priorities and room size I think you're heading in the right direction. I found the SUB-1200 to be pretty accurate, relative to its price, so I imagine the 1500 is just a larger version.
> 
> Corner placement tends to 'excite' just about all the room modes, but with modern EQ systems like Audyssey and YPAO those peaks are easily tamed.


I wish I'd gotten an AVR with one of those EQ systems, but alas I neglected to do so. 

Another thought I had, thanks to woot: they have those Pinnacle subs featured on there quite a lot, including a dual-8" sub with acoustic suspension, and its in my price range. Now Pinnacle claims down to 23hz on this thing (-3dB), but that's hard to believe unless it's overall sensitivity is low. Jman I think I came across a Pinnacle review you posted at blu-ray.com of the PS Sub 225, which was generally favorable given its budget price. I really like the idea of acoustic suspension because they tend produce tighter bass, but I haven't seen anything online about the performance of this Pinnacle "Baby Boomer" dual 8" sub. It's almost like it doesn't even exist--not even a frequency response graph.

What do you think? Is Pinnacle selling snake oil here? If it can really hit 23hz that would meet my Frequency response/accuracy/loudness priorities pretty well.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

rrskda said:


> I wish I'd gotten an AVR with one of those EQ systems, but alas I neglected to do so.
> 
> Another thought I had, thanks to woot: they have those Pinnacle subs featured on there quite a lot, including a dual-8" sub with acoustic suspension, and its in my price range. Now Pinnacle claims down to 23hz on this thing (-3dB), but that's hard to believe unless it's overall sensitivity is low. Jman I think I came across a Pinnacle review you posted at blu-ray.com of the PS Sub 225, which was generally favorable given its budget price. I really like the idea of acoustic suspension because they tend produce tighter bass, but I haven't seen anything online about the performance of this Pinnacle "Baby Boomer" dual 8" sub. It's almost like it doesn't even exist--not even a frequency response graph.
> 
> What do you think? Is Pinnacle selling snake oil here? If it can really hit 23hz that would meet my Frequency response/accuracy/loudness priorities pretty well.


If your AVR does not have any EQ system you're more then likely going to have SQ issues of some type to contend with. Even if you find a good spot to place the sub you'll still have a room mode or two, so your second priority - accuracy - might be a bit difficult to achieve.

Pinnacle doesn't submit products for review, which is why there's a dearth of information regarding them. Trust me, I've tried - they're completely ambivalent. The PS-Sub 225 was actually one I bought in order to facilitate the evaluation, mostly because I was curious to see what the company had to offer (or what they were trying to hide). I have direct first hand experience with the PS-Sub 225, SuperSonic and Baby Boomer, all of which I ordered myself. The first two ultimately went back before the 30 day in-home period expired. The Baby Boomer I still have.

From what I've found, Pinnacle is actually pretty good with regards to their quoted response numbers. I haven't measured the BB, but I wouldn't be surprised if I saw some output into the mid-20's. It certainly won't send waves of bass coursing through your chair, it's simply too small for that, but given it's size the output is not bad at all. This is quite possibly the tiniest subwoofer in the world - my work boot is taller than this thing! - so physics will come into play pretty quickly. Given the sheer volume of space you're dealing with the BB is probably going to be overmatched though.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

theJman said:


> If your AVR does not have any EQ system you're more then likely going to have SQ issues of some type to contend with. Even if you find a good spot to place the sub you'll still have a room mode or two, so your second priority - accuracy - might be a bit difficult to achieve.
> 
> Pinnacle doesn't submit products for review, which is why there's a dearth of information regarding them. Trust me, I've tried - they're completely ambivalent. The PS-Sub 225 was actually one I bought in order to facilitate the evaluation, mostly because I was curious to see what the company had to offer (or what they were trying to hide). I have direct first hand experience with the PS-Sub 225, SuperSonic and Baby Boomer, all of which I ordered myself. The first two ultimately went back before the 30 day in-home period expired. The Baby Boomer I still have.
> 
> From what I've found, Pinnacle is actually pretty good with regards to their quoted response numbers. I haven't measured the BB, but I wouldn't be surprised if I saw some output into the mid-20's. It certainly won't send waves of bass coursing through your chair, it's simply too small for that, but given it's size the output is not bad at all. This is quite possibly the tiniest subwoofer in the world - my work boot is taller than this thing! - so physics will come into play pretty quickly. Given the sheer volume of space you're dealing with the BB is probably going to be overmatched though.


Yeah I'm reaching for a level of performance I probably can't quite achieve right now. But I'm still fairly young, I've got time (just not a lot of cash  ). AVR can be upgraded in a few years I think.

Thanks for the tip on the Baby Boomer, too. I may still try it if Woot offers a decent return policy on products that fail to meet expectations, but otherwise I imagine Dayton is still my most likely bet.

FWIW my best subwoofer experience to date was an Infinity Kappa Perfect 10 in a .6ft^3 sealed box in the back of my Ford Focus ZX3 with a 400 watt RMS amp powering it. That car was maybe 40ft^3 total? I remember listening to Garbage's "The Trick is to Keep Breathing", which has a really deep bass line that I'd never even knew existed until I got the Kappa Perfect. Would be interesting to see how low that note actually was (not subsonic, I could just barely hear it), as anything that could offer the same depth would be ideal.


----------



## sevenz (Nov 29, 2013)

With your budget, suggest to get used Dayton/ HSU?


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

sevenz said:


> With your budget, suggest to get used Dayton/ HSU?


Yeah that's not a bad idea either. I'm keeping an eye on ebay/craigslist for now, and I think I'll be ready to buy in a few weeks (getting some home renovations done first).


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Sigh, just missed a Hsu VTF-2 on ebay going for $275 buy it now... I gotta keep a closer eye there, never know what deals pop up!


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Please do not purchase an 8" sub when you have a decent, affordable 15" sub you are considering. Bigger is better.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Bear123 said:


> Please do not purchase an 8" sub when you have a decent, affordable 15" sub you are considering. Bigger is better.


VTF-2 is a 10" isn't it? I know it's smaller but Hsu's seem to be known for hitting pretty deep despite their small size. Anyway, I probably wouldn't have bought it right now, need to get our renovations finished first. Probably will be a couple more weeks.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Basshead81 said:


> a pair of Dayton sub1200's would probably suit your needs. Or if you only have sapce for a single then the Dayton sub1500. The Dayton stuff sounds suprisingly good for little money.


+1

Only do the 1500 if you see yourself adding another down the road imo.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

rrskda said:


> VTF-2 is a 10" isn't it? I know it's smaller but Hsu's seem to be known for hitting pretty deep despite their small size. Anyway, I probably wouldn't have bought it right now, need to get our renovations finished first. Probably will be a couple more weeks.


VTF-2 would be a great sub to start with. When I said don't buy an 8" I was talking about whatever 8" sub you were considering a few posts back.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Bear123 said:


> VTF-2 would be a great sub to start with. When I said don't buy an 8" I was talking about whatever 8" sub you were considering a few posts back.


Ok, thanks for clarifying. To your other point, I think I'm as likely to have 2 15's as I am to get a pair of 12s, so I think I might as well start off with one 15 and see how it feels, so to speak.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great....report back when you get it!


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Sooo... just got a $1k bonus at work, making gray what was once a pretty cut and dry decision. On top of that, I'm overwhelmingly interested in this new sub startup Reaction Audio's BPS 212--$500 for a dual-12" sealed sub that recipients have been singing high praises for. Plus Jman is scheduled to review it sometime soon. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

That bonus would almost cover their new PS215X...which looks to be quite an incredible sub for the money. VERY solid looking 15" drivers and 1000 watts RMS.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rrskda said:


> Sooo... just got a $1k bonus at work, making gray what was once a pretty cut and dry decision. On top of that, I'm overwhelmingly interested in this new sub startup Reaction Audio's BPS 212--$500 for a dual-12" sealed sub that recipients have been singing high praises for. Plus Jman is scheduled to review it sometime soon. Decisions decisions...


If somebody threw an extra thousand dollars into my budget, I wouldn't try to use the windfall money to buy lower end subwoofers. Instead, I'd add it to the original budget and get a Rythmik FV15HP for it's technology. Or, I'd be looking at a PSA XV30Fse. Maybe a PSA XS30se. I'd definitely look to a pair of PSA XV15ses or a pair of PSA XS15ses.

Please, if the money (budget) is there, get the best you have money for.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

rrskda said:


> Sooo... just got a $1k bonus at work, making gray what was once a pretty cut and dry decision. On top of that, I'm overwhelmingly interested in this new sub startup Reaction Audio's BPS 212--$500 for a dual-12" sealed sub that recipients have been singing high praises for. Plus Jman is scheduled to review it sometime soon. Decisions decisions...


I'm sad to say you may have to make that decision without my input. There was a problem with the amp in the BPS-212 I had for review, so it went back to Reaction. They're going to ship me a replacement but I already have an XTZ system sitting here waiting for review, so more than likely that will be the next one I publish. I can re-use some of my notes from the first BPS-212 to form the basis of my eval, but since the amp issue affected the frequency response I will have to break in the new one and then re-do all of the listening tests to ensure what I do publish accurately reflects the products true abilities. That will take me a little time I'm afraid.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Bear123 said:


> That bonus would almost cover their new PS215X...which looks to be quite an incredible sub for the money. VERY solid looking 15" drivers and 1000 watts RMS.


I actually have first-hand experience with drivers built by the same company Jeremy is getting those from. Based upon that I get the feeling the 215X could turn out to be one very impressive subwoofer.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

y'all are filthy enablers! 

Well $1k bonus after taxes ends being more like $600+, and on top of that I don't think I could ever justify spending that much to my wife on what for us is a pretty non-essential expense at this point. Maybe in a few years when I've moved up the corporate ladder a bit. So $500 is probably going to be the upper most limit for now (though I do appreciate the encouragement)

Jman, I saw that unfortunate news about the first sub Jeremy sent you, total bummer. It remains super tempting simply because of all the other positive comments. I think one guy was saying he liked it more than even an SB2000. True or not, I'm going to keep an eye on it.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rrskda said:


> y'all are filthy enablers!


And most of the time, we're not the voice of reason, either.

...

Based on your above, look to a PSA XV15se with an eye on a second one as soon as you're able.

There's a saying in life; "Money can't buy happiness." In my opinion, spending money on a quality subwoofer system, will give you happiness. It's true. And the more one spends on subwoofers, the happier they become. And considering what a pair of quality subwoofers brings to the viewing experience, yes, I'd say they're as essential as air. Once your room is filled with rumble and roll, you'll never be able to go back.

Did somebody mention something about being an enabler?

...

And after hitting the send button, immediately take the wife out for some shoe or purse shopping. Yes, it's bribery, the kind of bribery most wives can't resist.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

rrskda said:


> Well $1k bonus after taxes ends being more like $600+, and on top of that I don't think I could ever justify spending that much to my wife on what for us is a pretty non-essential expense at this point. Maybe in a few years when I've moved up the corporate ladder a bit. So $500 is probably going to be the upper most limit for now (though I do appreciate the encouragement)
> 
> Jman, I saw that unfortunate news about the first sub Jeremy sent you, total bummer. It remains super tempting simply because of all the other positive comments. I think one guy was saying he liked it more than even an SB2000. True or not, I'm going to keep an eye on it.


I wouldn't discount them either; the amp Reaction Audio uses for the BPS-212 is an off-the-shelf Yung SD300-6, so it may have been a fluke. If you can stretch your budget to $600 another candidate to consider is the Rythmik LV12R.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

SvS currently has a PB12-NSD in the outlet section for 549.00 shipped with full 5yr warranty. If your budget is 600.00 or less that would be my choice!!


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Basshead81 said:


> SvS currently has a PB12-NSD in the outlet section for 549.00 shipped with full 5yr warranty. If your budget is 600.00 or less that would be my choice!!


So that's the predecessor to the SB-2000? Those seem like a decent deal and I like the idea of charcoal black over piano... seems less attention getting that way. Does the 45-day trial w/free shipping apply to outlet items as well?


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Oops I realized you said the pb12 but I think I'd prefer to get a sealed sub. Based on how my tower speakers perform, I think I'm going to get a fair bit of room gain, and I'm looking for accuracy over loudness.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rrskda said:


> ...and I'm looking for accuracy over loudness.


If that's the case, a recommendation would be to look into the Rythmik line of subwoofers.

Are you looking to fill a single seated position with accurate bass or are you wanting to fill a room with accurate bass?

Another recommendation, no one can have accurate bass at a MLP without the aid of room correction software and room measuring software. Do you already have these two tools in your possession? If not, my recommendation would be to acquire both.


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

rrskda said:


> So that's the predecessor to the SB-2000? Those seem like a decent deal and I like the idea of charcoal black over piano... seems less attention getting that way. Does the 45-day trial w/free shipping apply to outlet items as well?


Yes outlet has the same perks as retail. There are some grest prices on the SB-12 right now as well.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I use the Daytons and am very impressed. I have never had an expensive sub but I listen to my ACI's with the Daytons and compare to my Grado's. Dialed them in with Audyssey on my Onkyo. Very satisfied, just want 2 more lol.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Dougme57 said:


> I use the Daytons and am very impressed. I have never had an expensive sub but I listen to my ACI's with the Daytons and compare to my Grado's. Dialed them in with Audyssey on my Onkyo. Very satisfied, just want 2 more lol.


Are you using the 1200s or 1500s? What size room are you listening to them in? I wish I had that Audyssey stuff but it's just not in the cards for me at the moment, and having never heard an Audyssey tuned setup, I don't know what I'm missing. Probably good for me not to change that until I can afford to do so


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rrskda said:


> ...and having never heard an Audyssey tuned setup, I don't know what I'm missing.


Flat sound vs dynamic sound. Open, full bass vs flat bass that lacks dynamics.

(nothing anybody should concern themselves with)

Buy refurbished, buy used, find a way, buy.

(give up a vacation, give up another hobby, embrace room correction because in doing so, your system will love you back in return)

If we give up other things, we can afford things we want. We've given up eating out, we've cut back on cable, we've installed LED interior light bulbs, we don't go out on weekend drives, we've cut back on cell phone services and for this monetary effort, we now have killer subwoofers and an AVR to die for.

(we hit the plastic hip and got what I wanted. yes, at 62, I believe in credit card/money management and i also believe in not listening to those who want to rain on my fiscal parade because they seem to know better about our finances than I do)

What are you willing to sacrifice to get what you want?


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a huge basement and am using 2 of the 1200's. I really want 2 more

.








Here is my room and it is big, but i get good bass from the 2. I know it will be better with 4!


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Dougme57 said:


> Here is my room and it is big, but i get good bass from the 2. I know it will be better with 4!


It will and it won't. Above two subwoofers, you're smoothing room response, which is better but adding more subwoofers, does little to add to volume and dynamics. In my opinion, one is better served buying two subwoofers that are two our three steps up the subwoofer ladder. Sell the old, buy new.

A suggestion, look to a pair of Rythmik LV12R subwoofers. And if the budget isn't there, look to a single LV12R with an eye, as soon as possible, on a second subwoofers. One saves lots of money when buying what they want as doing so gets the individual out of the upgrade loop.

Looking at your diagram, better yet, buy a really big subwoofer and place it between the sofa and the single seat gray chair.

What is the max, no holding back type of max, you have available for subwoofer purchase.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Flat sound vs dynamic sound. Open, full bass vs flat bass that lacks dynamics.
> 
> (nothing anybody should concern themselves with)
> 
> ...


I love you BeeMan! And I assure you I will get those things, eventually. It's just not in the cards right now. I'm at the starting end of family life, and the wife and kid are my priority these days. My wife understands my need for my hobbies (home theater and video games), and gives me ample space do them, as I give her space for her hobbies that I'm not personally interested in.

So as for the sub--I ended up going start-up Reaction Audio's BPS 212, which has been discussed to some degree on another AV hobby site. I'm probably taking a bit of a gamble, but the early comments were very positive, and the idea of a dual 12" sealed sub at $449 ($50 off for the Memorial Day weekend) is too hard for me to pass up. The company founder has been awesome at customer service so far, even agreeing to hold on shipping my order until I know if I win HTS's SVS sub contest (a long shot, but still!).

Whichever sub I end up with, I'll definitely report back here with initial findings after a break-in period. Thanks everyone for all your advice/help/ and most importantly enabling


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

A pair of 12" subs, each with a 300w amplifier is a killer deal. I hope you win the contest and if not, I'll look forward to your first impressions on the subwoofers.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> A pair of 12" subs, each with a 300w amplifier is a killer deal. I hope you win the contest and if not, I'll look forward to your first impressions on the subwoofers.


Whoops I meant it's a sealed sub with two 12" drivers in it, not that I'm getting a pair of them. But maybe if I like the first one enough....


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

rrskda said:


> Whoops I meant it's a sealed sub with two 12" drivers in it, not that I'm getting a pair of them. But maybe if I like the first one enough....


A dual 12" driver subwoofer for $449.00 USD is still a screaming good deal. I hope if you make the purchase, they're everything you were expecting.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Just thought I'd update:

No luck in the SVS contest (congrats to the winners!), so a Reaction BPS 212 is headed my way. Jeremy said they're a bit back logged due to unexpected demand, but I'll post thoughts/pics as soon as I get my hands on it.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Everyone else was waiting for the giveaway to end also.  Strange that I have not seen a single chart or graph from an owner yet on the new RA subs...going on six months now..no one has REW?


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bear123 said:


> Everyone else was waiting for the giveaway to end also.  Strange that I have not seen a single chart or graph from an owner yet on the new RA subs...going on six months now..no one has REW?


I think that is saying something Bear but I will not delve into further detail. 

Hey what happened to Beeman?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very curious to hear how these preform, haven't gotten much reviews on them except for the few happy owners who have received them. I and like others would love to see a detailed review and some in room graphs.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

Unfortunately I won't be able to provide much help once I get mine as I don't have the equipment for a quantitative assessment. I've asked in the RA thread for answers, so we'll just have to wait and see. Jim was going to review one of their subs but had problems with the first review unit, so it will be some time before we see his numbers.

What I'll try to do when I get mine is play around with placement and do some tone sweeps to give a subjective assessment of where it begins to drop off and how low it can go cleanly. I won't be able to give max dB of course, but I'll try my best to describe how tight/accurate it feels.

Also if anyone lives in the Seattle area, they could always stop by for a demo. I don't expect to have it until July though.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds good to me! Can't wait to hear about them.


----------



## james04 (Apr 15, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

james04 said:


> Any update?


Yep! Going to ship tomorrow, hope to get it before the holiday.


----------



## rrskda (Apr 22, 2014)

After a slight delay, my BPS 212 is out for delivery today! Will post pictures/impressions in the Reaction Audio thread after I get some time to play with it.


----------



## costanza (Feb 24, 2009)

rrskda said:


> After a slight delay, my BPS 212 is out for delivery today! Will post pictures/impressions in the Reaction Audio thread after I get some time to play with it.


Well? Impressions?


----------



## costanza (Feb 24, 2009)

rrskda said:


> After a slight delay, my BPS 212 is out for delivery today! Will post pictures/impressions in the Reaction Audio thread after I get some time to play with it.


Impressions?


----------

